# Phragmipedium kovachii



## Erythrone (Apr 3, 2016)

The bloom opened 2 days ago. The shape is not as good this year. I think it is because of higher temperatures in the growing room when the buds were growing. NS near 17 cm



Phragmipedium kovachii web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## OrchidIsa (Apr 3, 2016)

Not impressed.... oke:

ah!ah!ah! :clap: I love it for sure


----------



## Silvan (Apr 3, 2016)

It's a kovachii! Stop complaining and contemplate it more! I sure will. :drool:
Still a great one. Eventually, it'll be multigrowth and it will bloom at the right
time just for you


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 3, 2016)

You could send it to me........


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2016)

Or me. From Peruflora?


----------



## orchidman77 (Apr 3, 2016)

Still beautiful with wavy petals and THREE blooms on a spike! Well grown...

David


----------



## eaborne (Apr 3, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 4, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Or me. From Peruflora?



Ecuagenera


----------



## Achamore (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm intrigued that it has opened in April. Late autumn is more common up here in the northern hemisphere. Looks gorgeous, and the 3 blooms / buds, wow!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2016)

Erythrone said:


> Ecuagenera



Hmmmmm, they never have Pk in the USA!


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 4, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Hmmmmm, they never have Pk in the USA!



They did at the SEPOS show this past weekend! Ecugenera brought over 2 BS kovachii. But they were both sold when I got there.


----------



## jacqi (Apr 4, 2016)

Love the color and the dark pouch. I wouldn't kick it to the curb!


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 4, 2016)

High temperatures or not, it's still a gorgeous bloom!


----------



## trdyl (Apr 4, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## gonewild (Apr 4, 2016)

It a good example of what the wild normal species looks like. It's parents are probably wild collected plant's, if so then it has future value as a representative clone from Nature. You should ask if it is first generation from wild or not.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 4, 2016)

gonewild said:


> It a good example of what the wild normal species looks like. It's parents are probably wild collected plant's, if so then it has future value as a representative clone from Nature. You should ask if it is first generation from wild or not.




Thanks!!! I will!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2016)

eOrchids said:


> They did at the SEPOS show this past weekend! Ecugenera brought over 2 BS kovachii. But they were both sold when I got there.



You are correct, now I remember. They were over $300!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 4, 2016)

NYEric said:


> You are correct, now I remember. They were over $300!



I must say I pay less than 300 $ for my plant!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 4, 2016)

NYEric said:


> You are correct, now I remember. They were over $300!



I must say I paid less than 300 $ for my plant!!!


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 4, 2016)

I think it's lovely!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes it was $350. I looked from a distance. 
Nice flower


Elmer Nj


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 4, 2016)

It is very nice! I like the colour!


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 4, 2016)

Congrat's on the big bad bloom!


----------



## Clark (Apr 5, 2016)

Super!
Even if it isn't red.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 5, 2016)

very nice.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 5, 2016)

Congrats on a beautiful flower!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Apr 5, 2016)

I'll take it off your hands.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 8, 2016)

Gorgeous! One that I will admire from afar.


----------



## MorandiWine (Apr 9, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Hmmmmm, they never have Pk in the USA!




OZ bought a bunch of them about three years ago, legally.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 9, 2016)

Great shot of such a strange looking flower.

Gorgeous color though!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 9, 2016)

I am impressed.

Despite your educated and critical assessment I think it is very respectable.

Two buds and one bloom on a single stem means you have the culture pretty well figured out, in spite of your heat concern.

Well done.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 9, 2016)

Kawarthapine said:


> I am impressed.
> 
> Despite your educated and critical assessment I think it is very respectable.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your comment oke:


----------



## theorchidzone (Apr 9, 2016)

Yes, getting kovachii with papers is not a big deal.

I have bloomed some excellent ones from both Ecua and Peruflora.

As I have mentioned before, kovachii flower quality is extremely sensitive to temp. Hopefully, it will bloom late autumn or winter next time. 

JC



MorandiWine said:


> OZ bought a bunch of them about three years ago, legally.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2016)

She lives right under the North Pole, cool temps should be no problem.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 10, 2016)

NYEric said:


> She lives right under the North Pole, cool temps should be no problem.




You are right... Cool growers are easier to manage here than in NY city!oke:


----------

